# The Ares 1-B is out!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Megahobby has it in stock! Cult should be getting it presently.
$212.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I got mine from Monsters In Motion. I'm afraid to open the box, it's the most expensive model I've ever purchased!

Larry


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Man, I would love one of these, but it's so darn big. I really wish they had gone with 1/72.... But, I know some of you will really enjoy it and I look forward to seeing pics of builds!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)




----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Jason, is that you?!?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)




----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Dr. Brad said:


> Man, I would love one of these, but it's so darn big. I really wish they had gone with 1/72.... But, I know some of you will really enjoy it and I look forward to seeing pics of builds!



Same here. I've got the large Discovery and will get the 1/72 Orion but as someone who's fast running out of space I think I'll wait and see if they do a smaller version even though it looks like a nice kit.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

How long and wide will the finished kit be?

To big to consider hanging from the ceiling?


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

That is one gorgeous kit!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The sphere measures out to about 10" in diameter. With the gear down, it would likely stand about 12" tall.
I wouldn't think that it would be too big or heavy to hang from the ceiling. Just be certain that the ceiling hook is well-anchored into a crossbeam and you use strong support lines to hang it from.


----------



## Riö (Dec 22, 2006)

LGFugate said:


> I got mine from Monsters In Motion. I'm afraid to open the box, it's the most expensive model I've ever purchased!
> 
> Larry


The most expensive model (so far) I've purchased is Randy Cooper's Hammerhead Corvette....after the "Oblivion" BubbleShip. The 'vette is over $400+
Yes, call me crazy. Being single w/o kids helps.
Happy Modeling
Rio
Semper Sci Fi!


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

"Oh my God! It's full of Payne..."


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Out already? I didn't even get a chance to order one.


----------

